# Canada Day



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Calling on Canadians... Happy Canada day! Another candel on our contries old cake.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Canada Day Clay! Heres one good beer clanging yours! 

Dont blow you fingers off with the "new" fireworks we are allowed this year! LoL. I used to smuggle mine in from the States when I lived on the boarder cuz ours were sooooo lame. Now we get to have almost em all!!! Wooo hooo. Have fun today... any plans?

Me just a bbq and weeding my garden


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, Happy Canada Day!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> Happy Canada Day Clay! Heres one good beer clanging yours!
> 
> Dont blow you fingers off with the "new" fireworks we are allowed this year! LoL. I used to smuggle mine in from the States when I lived on the boarder cuz ours were sooooo lame. Now we get to have almost em all!!! Wooo hooo. Have fun today... any plans?
> 
> Me just a bbq and weeding my garden


My baby cousins comming so I'll be hanging out with him. After that probly watch Neil Youngs Heart of Gold DVD, I know I have to slow down or else my heart well stop.

BBQ sounds like fun, nothing better then rosting pure Alberta Beef on the Q


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

And drinking pure mountain springs Canadian Beer while doing it.... mmmmm mmmm mmmm and watching pure Canadian Hockey... wait a minute??? LOL Happy Canada Day, I feel soooo patriotic today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How much more patriotic can you get, beer and fireworks.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How much more patriotic can you get, beer and fireworks.


Well you could be eating Bacon and wearing a Tuke... which reminds me I should be listening to the Great White North CD on this fine day, perfect Canadinism... Take off Eh


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Indeed, a very happy Canada day to all. Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Canada Day Eh!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Canada Day to all!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I thought your's is the 14th? Oh wait, that's Bastille Day! So sorry!

Speaking of Bastille Day, does that mean everyone is French in Canada like everyone is Irish on St. Patrick's Day?


----------

